# Failed cycle Oct/Nov - whe to try again?



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ladies 

Just wondering if anyone is going for another cycle how long did you wait after your failed cycle before trying again?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry for your cycle honey  

I had a BFN from a fresh cycle last Oct/November and started my FET in February so had 3 full months (I don't have a proper cycle so only had one bleed in between my BFN bleed and the medicate bleed at the start of my medicated FET.)

I had an mc in October and probably looking to do another FET in January - though if i was doing a fresh cycle I probably would have given myself a bit longer break so i could enjoy Christmas and New Year without feeling guilty for eating/drinking etc.

Good luck xxx


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

So sorry for your BFN  

I had my last BFN from a fresh cycle about 5 weeks ago. I was originally planning on trying again in January but I'm going to leave it until March and decided to book a holiday in February to get psyched up for it again 

I think a good few months in between will do you the world of good

Good luck

Angelica
xx


----------



## caz_lady_jones (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi,
Sorry to hear your news, I had the same BFN last Thursday and it has been very hard to deal with this was also my first round of ivf! 
I spoke to the doctor at our hospital and she advised I would have to wait for 3 cycles before I can start ivf treatment again so it should be around January time.
I hope this helps and best of luck for your next try xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you ladies for the advice and sorry to hear about your bfns and your mc cloudy. 

Holiday sounds like a plan we are looking into a week away in January nothing too fancy just a cheap beach break to relax and recharge. 

Good luck to you all for next time xx


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi ladies

Holidays sound good. We didn't get away at all this year and my recent ivf was cancelled and turned into iui. DR said I can start pills again and start ivf in jan but now I'm not so sure. I'm 40 in feb and down about that and feel a cheap winter break might do us the world of good and start again in march... Decisions, decisions. I just want to run away from all this sometimes. It gets me down thinking about the cost of it all and constantly having to save. Feeling glum today, I'm sorry. We test next week so you never know... This iui might be our miracle xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Big hugs pumpkin.  It certainly sounds like you've earned a holiday if thats what you feel you want to do! x


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks sunshine and clouds. The iui was negative, still feeling down about it and it's brought back the sadness of first two cycles failing too. So, we've booked a holiday for early next year. Something nice to look forward to and have fun. All this treatments got to us.

Take care

X


----------



## Samdog (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi can I please write on here. Had another bfn at 4.30 this morning. Feel like my heart has been squished again. This is my second failure and one m/c.

OH want to go again in January. I don't know. This has been such a hard year. We have told no-one. How do you ladies cope?

X


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

That's great pumpkin!  We have booked a week away in January too heading to the canary Islands just going to totally chill for the week just the two of us. It'so nice to have a treat on the horizon isn't it x

Samdog so sorry to hear about your cycle x   of course you can post here! It is so hard isn't it. I use this forum a lot to cope as it's too personal to let ' real life ' people know who haven't got a clue what we're going through anyway. It is very early for you as your result is so raw. Maybe in a little while it will become clearer to you how you want to proceed xx


----------



## Jessif (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi ladies just read your post it's so bloody hard sorry for all your bfn and mc, it's such a rollercoaster ride, I'm having awful day. I had 1st round ivf/icsi and got bfp then at 4 weeks lost it. I was booked in today for my 1st scan and have been moody all day. Had row with my hubby and one of my mates had baby yesterday. I was wondering if u could answer few questions iv got 3 frozen eggs, what happens next? I'm 29 and wondering if they would put 2 eggs back next time? Do they unfreeze them all and if so can they re freeze them? Sorry for long winded post x x


----------

